# Milk Test Approved Scales



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We aren't on milk test this year, but we're planning on going on it next year. I want to get a scale this year to keep more accurate records, but I want it to be useful next year as well. I found a list of DHIA approved scales, but I can't find many of them online. I've found some online that are supposed to be approved, but they aren't on the list. I don't want to spend a ton on a scale, but I definitely don't want to spend money on one that isn't going to work for ADGA milk testing. Any recommendations or advice?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe call ADGA directly? Or, call your local Extension office. They may know.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

With a really quick look around the internet I see a range between fifty and sixty dollars for what seems to be the replacement model for the Hanson scales we used to use. (Hamby dairy supply wasn't real bad on price). Taken care of they will outlast you and your children, unless your children are like ours and lost it "someplace" after they finished weighing vitamins for steers. The real place to start would be find out who your DHI rep will be and get some suggestions from them, since they certify the scale for test they may be the best for advice.
Good luck and have fun.


----------

